# Martin Logan Introduces Thin Film Center



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

MartinLogan Introduces $499 Advanced Thin Film Center Channel Speaker



* June 6, 2009


MartinLogan just announced the new $499 Encore TF center channel speaker for use either on- or off-wall.

Designed to serve as a high performance center channel for home theaters, the compact Encore TF delivers exceptional detail. An ATF˙ (Advanced Thin Film) driver, long-excursion low-mass woofers, and sophisticated crossover engineering produce sound with lifelike clarity and openness. Encore TF delivers compelling center channel reproduction whether discretely mounted beneath a high definition flat screen or used with the included table top stand. Additionally, the Encore TF is highly adaptable, working equally well mounted horizontally or vertically in front-channel and surround applications.

"MartinLogan always strives to provide our customers with a realistic, authentic listening experience. The Encore TF definitely delivers whether used a center channel in conjunction with our floor standing speakers or for all 5-channels in a dedicated home theater" said Devin Zell, MartinLogan's Marketing Manager.

Carefully hand-built using only the finest air core coils and polyester and low dissipation electrolytic capacitors, Encore TF‚s crossover employ's MartinLogan's proprietary Vojtko topology for vanishingly low distortion and seamless driver integration. This precision-tuned network preserves even the most subtle sonic nuances while handling the full dynamics of any source.


----------

